
Google and Facebook duped in huge 'scam' - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-39744007
======
CarolineW
Some previous discussion of the story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218560)
\- theguardian.com, 25 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218789)
\- fortune.com, 8 comments

Also submitted yesterday, but ignored:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14212662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14212662)

